# Así se desokupa



## DRIDMA (30 Ago 2022)

Al carrer


----------



## Tawanchai (30 Ago 2022)

Empresa Mafiosa


----------



## patroclus (30 Ago 2022)

Hay que tener huevos para hacerlo.


----------



## Covaleda (30 Ago 2022)

Bien ejecutado.


----------



## sirpask (30 Ago 2022)

Por que no estaba la mujer del ocupa montando el pollo. Han tenido suerte los desokupantes.


----------



## diogenes de sinope (30 Ago 2022)

Tawanchai dijo:


> Empresa Mafiosa



Payaso, no escribes más que chorradas. 
Ignorado.


----------



## uno_de_tantos (30 Ago 2022)

Hay que reconocer que son humildes los ocupas, se conformaban con un pequeño zulo insalubre. También contribuían al cambio climático ahorrando agua, algo que les gusta mucho a los progres que los apoyan.


----------



## diogenes de sinope (30 Ago 2022)

uno_de_tantos dijo:


> Hay que reconocer que son humildes los ocupas, se conformaban con un pequeño zulo insalubre. También contribuían al cambio climático ahorrando agua, algo que les gusta mucho a los progres que los apoyan.



Y hasta habían hecho mejoras, instalando su piscinita del Carrefour.


----------



## diogenes de sinope (30 Ago 2022)

Si les pasa algo y abren un crowfunding, seríamos muchos los que les apoyaríamos.


----------



## Popuespe (30 Ago 2022)

Falta aproximación física, pero está bastante bien.


----------



## Gonzalor (30 Ago 2022)

Que saquen pacíficamente a los niños y después muelan a palos a sus padres. Algo que tendría que hacer LA POLICÍA con una simple llamada.


----------



## Gonzalor (30 Ago 2022)

Si lo deportaran, a lo mejor tendría mejor futuro en su país de origen. O no, me la suda, no es mi problema.


----------



## tunante (30 Ago 2022)

Continuación


----------



## Sitezumbanlosoidos (30 Ago 2022)

Se les va a caer el pelo.

1. Ya hay muchos precedentes de caso así y acaba mal para los legitimos propietarios que actuan así.
2. No van a dejar que se vayan de rositas. Crearía un PRECEDENTE para que todos los propietarios actúen por su cuenta. Van a tener castigo ejemplar.


----------



## diogenes de sinope (30 Ago 2022)

Sitezumbanlosoidos dijo:


> Se les va a caer el pelo.
> 
> 1. Ya hay muchos precedentes de caso así y acaba mal para los legitimos propietarios que actuan así.
> 2. No van a dejar que se vayan de rositas. Crearía un PRECEDENTE para que todos los propietarios actúen por su cuenta. Van a tener castigo ejemplar.



La mecha va a prender. La gente está hasta los cojones.


----------



## Gonzalor (30 Ago 2022)

¿Por qué los dejan llevarse el pingüino y la ropa, si lo más probable es que no sean suyos?


----------



## Bud_Spencer (30 Ago 2022)

Nutrición máxima.


----------



## tovarovsky (30 Ago 2022)

Faltan motosierras y trituradora picadora. Si vas a dedicarte a eso profesionalmente, hay que tener recursos.


----------



## Sitezumbanlosoidos (30 Ago 2022)

diogenes de sinope dijo:


> La mecha va a prender. La gente está hasta los cojones.



No te digo que no.

Pero no entiendo a quien le sorprende que los okupas prefieran ese casoplon a un piso paco de 50 años.

Se puede ser okupa pero no gilipollas.

El caso es que ..... la gente en la calle y con hijos no se va a quedar tampoco.

Dificil solución.


----------



## Ballenero37 (30 Ago 2022)

Grandes!!!! Mas de esos tenia que haber.


----------



## Jasa (30 Ago 2022)

Se ve una casa ocupada por primera necesidad, lo justo para vivir, otros desgraciados sin su chalet con piscina, jardín, sillas bar para reuniones de ocupas anónimos, luz, gas y comida gratis. Qué injusticia.


----------



## diogenes de sinope (30 Ago 2022)

Sitezumbanlosoidos dijo:


> No te digo que no.
> 
> Pero no entiendo a quien le sorprende que los okupas prefieran ese casoplon a un piso paco de 50 años.
> 
> ...



Pues yo sugiero en la sede de UGT o del PSOE, por ejemplo, que seguro que hay espacio, y aire acondicionado, que parece que tenían que usar uno portátil, los pobrecillos.


----------



## Conde Duckula (30 Ago 2022)

Lo jodido va a ser como todo esto se le acabe escapando de las manos a la policía. La gente no va a hacer justicia y ya.
Y la policía no va a defender a gente "honrada" si cabe se aliará con los delincuentes como hasta ahora. Ya es costumbre.


----------



## Javito Putero (30 Ago 2022)

Sitezumbanlosoidos dijo:


> Se les va a caer el pelo.
> 
> 1. Ya hay muchos precedentes de caso así y acaba mal para los legitimos propietarios que actuan así.
> 2. No van a dejar que se vayan de rositas. Crearía un PRECEDENTE para que todos los propietarios actúen por su cuenta. Van a tener castigo ejemplar.



esto es un foro publico y solo te puedo decir que esto durara lo que quiera la sociedad que dure.


----------



## Covaleda (30 Ago 2022)

Sitezumbanlosoidos dijo:


> Se les va a caer el pelo.
> 
> 1. Ya hay muchos precedentes de caso así y acaba mal para los legitimos propietarios que actuan así.
> 2. No van a dejar que se vayan de rositas. Crearía un PRECEDENTE para que todos los propietarios actúen por su cuenta. Van a tener castigo ejemplar.



No, creo que no.


----------



## Javito Putero (30 Ago 2022)

Conde Duckula dijo:


> Lo jodido va a ser como todo esto se le acabe escapando de las manos a la policía. La gente no va a hacer justicia y ya.
> Y la policía no va a defender a gente "honrada" si cabe se aliará con los delincuentes como hasta ahora. Ya es costumbre.



lo mismo que al otro como la gente se ponga en contra va a dar igual todo eso


----------



## Sitezumbanlosoidos (30 Ago 2022)

El castigo es el mismo okupes piso paco o mansión.


----------



## Lorenzo Ramirhez (30 Ago 2022)

Cuidao que los que parecen tirillas como esos, son peligrosos , los antiokupas digo


----------



## Sitezumbanlosoidos (30 Ago 2022)

Javito Putero dijo:


> esto es un foro publico y solo te puedo decir que esto durara lo que quiera la sociedad que dure.



Los que no tienen casa forman parte de la sociedad. Y ya van siendo un porcentaje muy alto.

P.D. Tambien hacer esa acción es jugarte la vida. Si son de la familia flores, Heredia, los farruco, hacen dos llamadas y esos 3 acaban mal.


----------



## Sitezumbanlosoidos (30 Ago 2022)

Covaleda dijo:


> No, creo que no.



No parecen unos lumbreras habiendo subido el video del delito.

Por que según nuestro código penal eso que han hecho es un delito y bastante grave.


----------



## Conde Duckula (30 Ago 2022)

El conflicto de los Balcanes empezó así. Albaneses entraban en casas de kosovares, les mataban y ocupaban la vivienda y se quedaban con los bienes. ¿Habéis visto esto en algún medio? Cuando a la gente se le hincharon las narices detrás fue el estado. Y entonces apareció un grupo terrorista albanés y la OTAN.
La OTAN se justificó con supuestas fosas comunes de albaneses, posteriormente se ha demostrado que esas fosas no eran de albaneses.
Cuidado pues.


----------



## PedroLuisHernandez1965 (30 Ago 2022)

La ciudadania tenemos que movilizarnos, 100 ciudadanos delante de la casa ocupada haciendo ruido y sin dejarles dormir a los okupas. 

Trotapokr lo explica mejor: COMO ACTUAR CON LOS OKUPA


----------



## Covaleda (30 Ago 2022)

Sitezumbanlosoidos dijo:


> No parecen unos lumbreras habiendo subido el video del delito.
> 
> Por que según nuestro código penal eso que han hecho es un delito y bastante grave.



Si, gravísimo.
Creo que los interesados ya han puesto denuncia y el Juzgado ha incoado Diligencias Previas, seguro que sí.


----------



## Sitezumbanlosoidos (30 Ago 2022)

diogenes de sinope dijo:


> Pues yo sugiero en la sede de UGT o del PSOE, por ejemplo, que seguro que hay espacio, y aire acondicionado, que parece que tenían que usar uno portátil, los pobrecillos.



En la sede del PP y la de VOX tambien los apoyan, aunque por la tele te vendan la moto.


----------



## espada de madera (30 Ago 2022)

¿Qué ocupas ni qué polla en vinagre?
Estos se querían ir de vacaciones gratis.


----------



## Covaleda (30 Ago 2022)

Llega el madero.
"Oiga, ej que estos dicen que no se qué".
-No hay nada que hablar, esta es mi casa y estoy dentro.
"Salga un momentito _para hablar_"
-Una polla pa ti voy a salir, madero, que empieza el fútbol. Hala, hasta luego.

Fin de la historia.


----------



## Lorenzo Ramirhez (30 Ago 2022)

Sitezumbanlosoidos dijo:


> Los que no tienen casa forman parte de la sociedad. Y ya van siendo un porcentaje muy alto.
> 
> P.D. Tambien hacer esa acción es jugarte la vida. Si son de la familia flores, Heredia, los farruco, hacen dos llamadas y esos 3 acaban mal.



No, llamas a rumanos y los Heredia acaban muertos.


----------



## Javito Putero (30 Ago 2022)

Sitezumbanlosoidos dijo:


> Los que no tienen casa forman parte de la sociedad. Y ya van siendo un porcentaje muy alto.
> 
> P.D. Tambien hacer esa acción es jugarte la vida. Si son de la familia flores, Heredia, los farruco, hacen dos llamadas y esos 3 acaban mal.



tu justifica, justifica. que se te ve el plumero.


----------



## Sitezumbanlosoidos (30 Ago 2022)

Covaleda dijo:


> Si, gravísimo.
> Creo que los interesados ya han puesto denuncia y el Juzgado ha incoado Diligencias Previas, seguro que sí.



Es inversamente proporcional tu atrevimiento a tu ignorancia. Ya que, esos desarrapados que se echan de la casa no hace falta que denuncien. 
Por mi parte ojala tengan suerte y se hayan q uitado el marrón de encima, pero tiene todas las papeletas a que no. Quizás si no hubieran subido el video......


----------



## Lorenzo Ramirhez (30 Ago 2022)

espada de madera dijo:


> ¿Qué ocupas ni qué polla en vinagre?
> Estos se querían ir de vacaciones gratis.



Es que no entiendo como no les abren la cabeza, y fuera, no se señor agente, aquí no han estado, habrá sido ajuste de cuentas.

Fin


----------



## Sitezumbanlosoidos (30 Ago 2022)

Javito Putero dijo:


> tu justifica, justifica. que se te ve el plumero.



Yo no justifico nada ignorante. Ni estoy a favor de la okupación. Me suda tres cojones lo que quieras interpretar.


----------



## Covaleda (30 Ago 2022)

Sitezumbanlosoidos dijo:


> Es inversamente proporcional tu atrevimiento a tu ignorancia. Ya que, esos desarrapados que se echan de la casa no hace falta que denuncien.
> Por mi parte ojala tengan suerte y se hayan q uitado el marrón de encima, pero tiene todas las papeletas a que no. Quizás si no hubieran subido el video......



Apuéstate la cuenta conmigo, listo, que eres tú muy listo, a que a esos señores no les pasa absolutamente NADA.


----------



## ULTRAPACO (30 Ago 2022)

Que cunda el ejemplo cuando mueran okupas se lo pensaran dos veces


----------



## YoSoyTuPaco (30 Ago 2022)

grabarlo ha sido una cagada


----------



## Javito Putero (30 Ago 2022)

Sitezumbanlosoidos dijo:


> Yo no justifico nada ignorante. Ni estoy a favor de la okupación. Me suda tres cojones lo que quieras interpretar.



que yo no he nacido anteayer a mi no me cuentes historias payaso.


----------



## Lorenzo Ramirhez (30 Ago 2022)

Sitezumbanlosoidos dijo:


> Yo no justifico nada ignorante. Ni estoy a favor de la okupación. Me suda tres cojones lo que quieras interpretar.



Se te ve zampapollas de la okupación, con algún amiguete de esos y follandote a una panchita.

Sois clónicos


----------



## Sitezumbanlosoidos (30 Ago 2022)

Covaleda dijo:


> Apuéstate la cuenta conmigo, listo, que eres tú muy listo, a que a esos señores no les pasa absolutamente NADA.



Tu te crees que ese tipo de acciones se van a permitir?? Eso no es la 1º vez que se hace y suele acabar muy mal para el propietario.
Si no denuncian ellos denunciaran asociaciones o colectivos que les interese.

Te repito que no estoy a favor de la okupación, pero no soy un lerdo que me creo que otro partido va a cambiar la ley, sabes por que, por que no lo han hecho cuando gobernaban y a parte apoyan a esas etnias y demás g


Javito Putero dijo:


> que yo no he nacido anteayer a mi no me cuentes historias payaso.



comeme la poya subnormal.


----------



## Sadhu (30 Ago 2022)

Y así se acaba en la cárcel por gilipollas... Encima amenazando a menores.


----------



## Lorenzo Ramirhez (30 Ago 2022)

Sitezumbanlosoidos dijo:


> Tu te crees que ese tipo de acciones se van a permitir?? Eso no es la 1º vez que se hace y suele acabar muy mal para el propietario.
> Si no denuncian ellos denunciaran asociaciones o colectivos que les interese.
> 
> Te repito que no estoy a favor de la okupación, pero no soy un lerdo que me creo que otro partido va a cambiar la ley, sabes por que, por que no lo han hecho cuando gobernaban y a parte apoyan a esas etnias y demás g
> ...



Pon una sentencia donde acabe mal para el propietario.


Venga, puto MARICON.


----------



## Lorenzo Ramirhez (30 Ago 2022)

Sadhu dijo:


> Y así se acaba en la cárcel por gilipollas... Encima amenazando a menores.



Si, le han amenazado con el coco, algunos sois unos ZAMPAPOLLAS de lo más ridículo


----------



## Sitezumbanlosoidos (30 Ago 2022)

Lorenzo Ramirhez dijo:


> Se te ve zampapollas de la okupación, con algún amiguete de esos y follandote a una panchita.
> 
> Sois clónicos



Lo que no soy es un SUBNORMAL que me dejo okupar un casoplón.

Y menos de desalojar a gente con hijos por la fuerza grabarlo y subirlo a twitter.

TODOS los que apoyais ese tipo de acciones sois retrasados.

Ya que si lo haces, se hace de noche, y sin grabar.


----------



## Covaleda (30 Ago 2022)

Covaleda dijo:


> Apuéstate la cuenta conmigo, listo, que eres tú muy listo, a que a esos señores no les pasa absolutamente NADA.





Sitezumbanlosoidos dijo:


> Tu te crees que ese tipo de acciones se van a permitir?? Eso no es la 1º vez que se hace y suele acabar muy mal para el propietario.
> Si no denuncian ellos denunciaran asociaciones o colectivos que les interese.



Vaya una mierda de respuesta. Anda por ahí y que alguien te ilustre que falta te hace.


----------



## Javito Putero (30 Ago 2022)

Sitezumbanlosoidos dijo:


> Tu te crees que ese tipo de acciones se van a permitir?? Eso no es la 1º vez que se hace y suele acabar muy mal para el propietario.
> Si no denuncian ellos denunciaran asociaciones o colectivos que les interese.
> 
> Te repito que no estoy a favor de la okupación, pero no soy un lerdo que me creo que otro partido va a cambiar la ley, sabes por que, por que no lo han hecho cuando gobernaban y a parte apoyan a esas etnias y demás g
> ...



tu trabajas para la policia, es obvio, pero me da igual


----------



## YoSoyTuPaco (30 Ago 2022)

otra cagada es ponerse a discutir


----------



## Sadhu (30 Ago 2022)

Lorenzo Ramirhez dijo:


> Si, le han amenazado con el coco, algunos sois unos ZAMPAPOLLAS de lo más ridículo



3 tíos con palos y profiriendo amenazas a menores. Pisan maco sí o sí.

Dura lex, sed lex.


----------



## Covaleda (30 Ago 2022)

Sadhu dijo:


> Y así se acaba en la cárcel por gilipollas... Encima amenazando a menores.



Otro _enterao_.
Si se ha grabado es precisamente para que conste que no ha habido nada de eso.


----------



## Lorenzo Ramirhez (30 Ago 2022)

Sadhu dijo:


> 3 tíos con palos y profiriendo amenazas a menores. Pisan maco sí o sí.
> 
> Dura lex, sed lex.



Jajajajajajajaja


----------



## Sadhu (30 Ago 2022)

Covaleda dijo:


> Si se ha grabado es precisamente para que conste que no ha habido nada de eso.



Se han grabado cometiendo un allanamiento de morada DE LIBRO y van a tener graves problemas judiciales.

No justifico la ocupación, pero la ley tiene que ser respetada sí o sí.


----------



## YoSoyTuPaco (30 Ago 2022)

380000€ de hipoteca, qué desastre


----------



## Lorenzo Ramirhez (30 Ago 2022)

Sadhu dijo:


> 3 tíos con palos y profiriendo amenazas a menores. Pisan maco sí o sí.
> 
> Dura lex, sed lex.



Las agresiones y amenazas son mágicas, esta gente es tonta tío.


----------



## Covaleda (30 Ago 2022)

Sadhu dijo:


> Se han grabado cometiendo un allanamiento de morada DE LIBRO y van a tener graves problemas judiciales.
> 
> No justifico la ocupación, pero la ley tiene que ser respetada sí o sí.



Si, del Libro Gordo de Petete.
Joder, qué ganas de que empiecen los colegios.


----------



## Sitezumbanlosoidos (30 Ago 2022)

Me hablais tres, igual sois los tres retards del video.

En todo caso, ya esta dicho todo lo que teniamos que decir. 

Bueno, solo una, dudo que la gente se rebele contra esa minoría pero cada vez mayor de gente sin casa y sin nada. Ya que, de todos es sabido que el que no NO TIENE NADA QUE PERDER, es el que hace la mayor locura. Y si encima la ley actual les ampara poco se puede hacer.
Lo podeís pagar conmigo, me resbala. Solo estoy diciendo lo que hay en esta puta sociedad de mierda. Ojala pudiera decir, ole sus huevos, asi deberiamos hacer todos, pero lamentablemente no es asi.


----------



## Sadhu (30 Ago 2022)

Covaleda dijo:


> Si, del Libro Gordo de Petete.
> Joder, qué ganas de que empiecen los colegios.



Qué atrevida es la ignorancia...


----------



## Covaleda (30 Ago 2022)

Sadhu dijo:


> Qué atrevida es la ignorancia...



Ni que lo digas chaval. Ni que lo digas.


----------



## ISTVRGI (30 Ago 2022)

Por curiosidad, ¿alguien sabe qué ha acabado pasando a los propietarios? ¿O el famoso qué decía que aplicaba la ley rumana? ¿O algún otro parecido?
Al final nunca se sabe si les salió bien o mal y yo tengo curiosidad.
Igual el precio a pagar merece la pena.

Por ejemplo también se dice mucho que no les Cortes la luz y agua, que tienes que seguir pagándoles. Pero un familiar al que le okuparon les cortó la luz y el agua y no tuvo problemas en ese sentido. Supongo que no lo denunciaron


----------



## espada de madera (30 Ago 2022)

¡Desokupa with the ass on fire!


----------



## Sardónica (30 Ago 2022)

El crío diciendo a la madre o hermana o priiiima okupa: "Es tu culpa" 

Tienen a los críos dando tumbos por la vida y viendo semejantes espectáculos.

Pobres criaturas.


----------



## Pat Garrett (30 Ago 2022)

Gonzalor dijo:


> Que saquen pacíficamente a los niños y después muelan a palos a sus padres. Algo que tendría que hacer LA POLICÍA con una simple llamada.



Remeros haciendo el trabajo de los funcionarios

Novedad


----------



## vanderwilde (30 Ago 2022)

He visto poco del vídeo, pero ya se buscaron otra ruina, por imbéciles, pero ruinas que pagamos los demás, esos no tienen dónde caerse muertos.

Encima lo graban y lo ponen. Pues a todos esos son los que los bancos les han vendido las hipotecas que no pueden pagar, y no se presentan más al banco, pero están dando por culo a diario en la asistenta social. El banco se encarga de cobrar eso en comisiones. Anda que no están dejando nada a deber, y lo que queda.

Esas cosas se hacen de otra manera, y por otros, no así, que nos cuesta el dinero a los demás.


----------



## FeministoDeIzquierdas (30 Ago 2022)

YoSoyTuPaco dijo:


> grabarlo ha sido una cagada



La gente no sabe que estas cosas se pueden hacer, así que darle visibilidad me parece correcto.

PS: Entiendo por donde vas.


----------



## espada de madera (30 Ago 2022)

Sadhu dijo:


> Y así se acaba en la cárcel por gilipollas... Encima amenazando a menores.



No, si quieres vamos a llamar a la policía y nos esperamos a que vengan, no te jode.

O les damos 6000 a desokupa, 3000 para desokupa y 3000 para los domingueros estos, que solo les falta la sombrilla y la nevera en el coche que tienen aparcado en la puerta. Esto es la puta risión ya.


----------



## Lord Yavestruc (30 Ago 2022)

Falta algo de cercanía con la familia ocupa, concretamente de cercanía de las barras hacia sus cabezas.


----------



## Switch_46 (30 Ago 2022)

Yo lo que tengo claro es que si me ocupan una propiedad, a mi me sacan con los pies por delante. Eso si, si los okupas no salen por las buenas, directamente ni salen. Bueno si, con los pies por delante también, sean quienes sean.


----------



## mxmanu (30 Ago 2022)

Grandes joder!!!


----------



## alopecio (30 Ago 2022)

uno_de_tantos dijo:


> Hay que reconocer que son humildes los ocupas, se conformaban con un pequeño zulo insalubre. También contribuían al cambio climático ahorrando agua, algo que les gusta mucho a los progres que los apoyan.



Eso venía a decir yo. Por lo visto un pisito en el extrarradio no era suficiente...


----------



## Sadhu (30 Ago 2022)

espada de madera dijo:


> No, si quieres vamos a llamar a la policía y nos esperamos a que vengan, no te jode.
> 
> O les damos 6000 a desokupa, 3000 para desokupa y 3000 para los domingueros estos, que solo les falta la sombrilla y la nevera en el coche que tienen aparcado en la puerta.



Simplemente, no hay que se tan retrasado de comerte uno o varios delitos por desocupar ilegalmente y por la fuerza una casa con menores.

Si hubieran sido un poco inteligentes -que no se les ve con muchas luces- habrían puesto una alarma o cámara con registro de día y hora de entrada, hubieran denunciado allanamiento nada más que les saltara la notificación y la policía les hubiera desalojado de oficio.

Pero, han sido tan retrasados que se van a comer una buena multa y puede que también maco porque ingenieros aeronáuticos no se les ve precisamente.


----------



## YoSoyTuPaco (30 Ago 2022)

A todo esto ¿qué familia es esa? no parece muy tradicional


----------



## eLatunero (30 Ago 2022)

Me gusta este estilo


----------



## espada de madera (30 Ago 2022)

Sadhu dijo:


> Simplemente, no hay que se tan retrasado de comerte uno o varios delitos por desocupar ilegalmente y por la fuerza una casa con menores.
> 
> Si hubieran sido un poco inteligentes -que no se les ve con muchas luces- habrían puesto una alarma o cámara con registro de día y hora de entrada, hubieran denunciado allanamiento nada más que les saltara la notificación y la policía les hubiera desalojado de oficio.
> 
> Pero, han sido tan retrasados que se van a comer una buena multa y puede que también maco porque ingenieros aeronáuticos no se les ve precisamente.



Ahora vamos a tener que poner una alarma en las casas para así legalizar o ilegalizar la ocupación, poniendo o dejando de poner alarmas, porque nos lo digan unos ponchecaballeros de mierda, unos payasos con un silbato y una gorra, unos niñatos asustaviejas o una panda de guarros, no te jode.

Además ¿quién les va a denunciar? ¿los domingueros? Ahora van a ir un negro, una gorda y un subnormal a la comisaría a denunciar el qué, so payaso.

Se han dejado llevar un poco por el afán de protagonismo, como a cualquier instagramer de medio pelo, pero nada más.


----------



## Gorrión (30 Ago 2022)

Conde Duckula dijo:


> Lo jodido va a ser como todo esto se le acabe escapando de las manos a la policía. La gente no va a hacer justicia y ya.
> Y la policía no va a defender a gente "honrada" si cabe se aliará con los delincuentes como hasta ahora. Ya es costumbre.



Pues habrá que jugar con ellos también, que para eso estamos en guerra.


----------



## kikoseis (30 Ago 2022)

Sadhu dijo:


> Se han grabado cometiendo un allanamiento de morada DE LIBRO y van a tener graves problemas judiciales.
> 
> No justifico la ocupación, pero la ley tiene que ser respetada sí o sí.



Pero que morada subnormal.
El allanamiento lo han hecho los que se han metido ahí a la fuerza, en una casa que no es suya .


----------



## ISTVRGI (30 Ago 2022)

¿Alguien del foro sabe de derecho para saber cuáles pueden ser las consecuencias?


----------



## Gorrión (30 Ago 2022)

Sa


Sitezumbanlosoidos dijo:


> Me hablais tres, igual sois los tres retards del video.
> 
> En todo caso, ya esta dicho todo lo que teniamos que decir.
> 
> ...



Sabemos de sobra lo que hay no hace falta que nos lo recuerdes.

Lo que estás haciendo es meter miedo a la gente por defenderse, que eres un hijo de la gran puta y te crees que nos chupamos el dedo.

Estamos en guerra, a ver cuando te enteras.


----------



## gpm (30 Ago 2022)

Tawanchai dijo:


> Empresa Mafiosa



Primer rojo idiota. Pon tu dirección.


----------



## Chano-El-Cojo (30 Ago 2022)

patroclus dijo:


> Hay que tener huevos para hacerlo.



Si de verdad es una desokupación todo mi apoyo, pero en cualquier caso, la policía les van a devolver el domicilio.


----------



## Sadhu (30 Ago 2022)

espada de madera dijo:


> Ahora vamos a tener que poner una alarma en las casas para así legalizar o ilegalizar la ocupación, poniendo o dejando de poner alarmas, porque nos lo digan unos ponchecaballeros de mierda, unos payasos con un silbato y una gorra, unos niñatos asustaviejas o una panda de guarros, no te jode.
> 
> Además ¿quién les va a denunciar? ¿los domingueros? Ahora van a ir un negro, una gorda y un subnormal a la comisaría a denunciar el qué, so payaso.
> 
> Se han dejado llevar un poco por el afán de protagonismo, como a cualquier instagramer de medio pelo, pero nada más.



La ley es así, yo no te puedo ayudar en nada más...

La alarma sirve para distinguir ocupación de allanamiento.

Tienen justicia gratuita y pueden denunciar ellos, pero generalmente denuncian a través de asociaciones y sus servicios jurídicos.




kikoseis dijo:


> Pero que morada subnormal.
> El allanamiento lo han hecho los que se han metido ahí a la fuerza, en una casa que no es suya .



Creo que te estás confundiendo y, por tu analfabetismo a la hora de escribir en castellano, se ve que no tienes muchas luces. ¡¡Qué atrevida es la ignorancia!!


----------



## Sadhu (30 Ago 2022)

ISTVRGI dijo:


> ¿Alguien del foro sabe de derecho para saber cuáles pueden ser las consecuencias?



Allanamiento con violencia e intimidación --> De 1 a 4 años de cárcel y multa de 6 a 12 meses.
Amenazas --> De 3 meses a 1 año de cárcel o multa de 6 a 24 meses.

Se han buscado un problema gordo y caro.


----------



## Dr Strangelove (30 Ago 2022)

Muy bien hecho, pero sobra el vídeo, esas cosas hay que hacerlas con contundencia, rapidez y máxima discreción.


----------



## un mundo feliz (30 Ago 2022)

Entiendo que el que graba es un vecino o alguien que pasaba por allí. Si no es así pocas luces tienen de grabar eso y a cara descubierta.


----------



## zirick (30 Ago 2022)

Todo mi apoyo a esas personas que luchan contra esos hijos de puta okupas. Héroes


----------



## Covaleda (30 Ago 2022)

Sadhu dijo:


> Allanamiento con violencia e intimidación --> De 1 a 4 años de cárcel y multa de 6 a 12 meses.
> Amenazas --> De 3 meses a 1 año de cárcel o multa de 6 a 24 meses.
> 
> Se han buscado un problema gordo y caro.



Si, carísimo.
Aquí esperamos sentados cómodamente a ver esas consecuencias apocalípticas.


----------



## Marvelita (30 Ago 2022)

Pues esos del video se han buscado un problema, y mas habiendo lo que parece menores.
Lo que si es verdad es que se han ocupado un casoplon de padre y muy señor mio.

El coche no aprece un mal carro...

En fin, esos envalentonados ya pueden despedirse de la casa porque cualquier dia ese va a ir con sus primos y van a quemar la casa y al que este dentro.


----------



## Saviero (30 Ago 2022)

Dr Strangelove dijo:


> Muy bien hecho, pero sobra el vídeo, esas cosas hay que hacerlas con contundencia, rapidez y máxima discreción.



No coincido, lo que sobra es difundirlo, yo veo conveniente grabarlo por si te llevan a juicio desmontar sus mentiras.


----------



## Covaleda (30 Ago 2022)

Saviero dijo:


> No coincido, lo que sobra es difundirlo, yo veo conveniente grabarlo por si te llevan a juicio desmontar sus mentiras.



Exacto.
Pero ponte a explicar a estos ceporros de barra de bar la diferencia entre grabar algo por seguridad y publicarlo.
Y eso al margen de que la actuación es simplemente correcta. Recordemos que el que entra en la casa y pide a los okupas que se larguen es el dueño.


----------



## Nobel1 (30 Ago 2022)

Jasa dijo:


> Se ve una casa ocupada por primera necesidad, lo justo para vivir, otros desgraciados sin su chalet con piscina, jardín, sillas bar para reuniones de ocupas anónimos, luz, gas y comida gratis. Qué injusticia.




Y del cochecito de los ocupas ni hablemos porque no es un Renault Clio de hace 20 años tampoco.


----------



## un mundo feliz (30 Ago 2022)

Saviero dijo:


> No coincido, lo que sobra es difundirlo, yo veo conveniente grabarlo por si te llevan a juicio desmontar sus mentiras.



Es muy posible que fuera para eso que dices pero vete tu a saber como a llegado a internet, algun ajuste de cuentas o a saber


----------



## Sacerdotisa Covidianista (30 Ago 2022)

Las viviendas de bancos también tienen vecinos que no tienen porque aguantar jetas.


----------



## Douglas MacArthur (30 Ago 2022)

Es el ejemplo a seguir, si duda alguna.

Desde luego, á la policía es a quién no se debe de llamar nunca. Nunca jamás.


----------



## Basster (30 Ago 2022)

Si me okupan la casa tengo clarísimo el proceso a seguir. 

Paso 1: Cambiar todos mis bienes a oro físico (si, alzamiento de bienes)
Paso 2: Comprar una maza y derribar puerta.
Paso 3: Si me judicializan, me paso el día tocando los huevos en las zonas más turísticas de mi ciudad lanzando panfletos. Acudiendo a actos políticos, inauguraciones, etc etc.. hasta que me devuelvan mi normalidad o termine en la puta cárcel.


----------



## patroclus (30 Ago 2022)

Chano-El-Cojo dijo:


> Si de verdad es una desokupación todo mi apoyo, pero en cualquier caso, la policía les van a devolver el domicilio.



La policia no está para dilucidar quien tiene razón , en todo caso sera el juez. Una vez que los negros esten fuera y entre familiares de los propietarios ya tendrá el juez que estudiar el asunto. 

Lo va a tener complicado, porque echar a los legitimos propietarios es exponerse a una denuncia de ellos al juez.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (30 Ago 2022)

patroclus dijo:


> Hay que tener huevos para hacerlo.



Y gente que te acompañe y que esté dispuesta a zurrarse.

¿Para qué tenemos políticos y leyes si no te defienden?


----------



## De Copas (30 Ago 2022)

El pueblo actuando cuando el Gobierno no hace nada ante un acto ilegal. Tiene toda la lógica del mundo. Mis respetos para esos valientes. Es lo que haríamos cualquiera, y que por culpa de las leyes y el temor a represalias no es fácil ejecutar. Ojalá más acciones así. Basta del miedo que nos infunden paguiteros, seres de luz y demás ilegales que actúan sabiendo que viven protegidos.


----------



## zeromus44 (30 Ago 2022)

¿Por qué no le dan uso a las barras que llevan? No me nutre lo suficiente.


----------



## XXavier (30 Ago 2022)

Pero no veo que echen a nadie. Solo sale un negrito de unos ocho aoños, que seguro que volverá a entrar. Los 'okupas' adultos se meten en casa, y no se ve que les hayan echado...


----------



## CarneconOjos (30 Ago 2022)

Les estan haciendo el caldo gordo a todos estos hijos de puta, rentistas-especuladores-piseros-langosteros-bancos-etc. Que hacen todo lo posible por destrozar esta sociedad que dicen defender, para explotar ellos a placer criaturas con los alquileres y los pisos convertidos en un activo de pura malicia especulativa.

Anda y que os den por el culo.... No les metan fuego al 90% del ladrillo podrido de este puto país en manos gentuza. Los payasos ya estáis defendiendo las inversiones de estos hijo de puta, y todo mientras les joden la vida.

Puto foro de mierda, actuando y pensando, como una rata hija de puta al servicio del Ladrillero. Me dais un puto asco putos borremos inconscientes, que me cago en toda vuestra puta madre...

Que hago yo aquí, con estos subnormales? Que son capaces de defender lo mismo que les mata en la vida.


----------



## max power (30 Ago 2022)

thanos2 dijo:


> Si se les consigue sacar con lo básico, ya no pueden reclamar nada.



Podria desarrollarlo? 

Gracias


----------



## Desaconsejable (30 Ago 2022)

DRIDMA dijo:


> Al carrer



Me NUTRE mucho.
El problema son las consecuencias legales para esos jovenes (que tecnicamente están siendo grabados delinquiendo) y para las personas que les han contratado. De todas formas creo que la salución sería que TODOS los afectados actuasen así.


----------



## fenderman (30 Ago 2022)

Estara relacionado?
EDIT: NO ES EL MISMO CASO










A prisión cinco personas por expulsar “a la fuerza” a una familia de su casa en Roquetas de Mar


Cinco personas han ingresado en prisión provisional acusados de un delito de allanamiento tras haber accedido a la vivienda en propiedad de uno de ellos en Roqu...




www.diariojaen.es






Por eso habran publicado video?

Pensais que el.big brother mete detalles presuntamente erroneos en la noticia para que no cunda el ejemplo, como que dicen que tenian un contrato de alquiler?


----------



## EmosidoEngañado (30 Ago 2022)

cortatijeras dijo:


> Una idea que se me ocurre, en el momento de contacto llevar con uno un inhibidor de señal móvil, ya que lo primero que van a intentar hacer es llamar a la policía



Hablando del móvil, después de mandar a los ocupas a dar un paseo en barco para hacer submarinismo, lo suyo sería dejar los móviles y el coche en algún poblado gitano para que no se los roben mientras bucean.


----------



## DRIDMA (30 Ago 2022)

Espero que los valientes compatriotas que han ido a defender su propiedad no tenga problemas legales.


----------



## greendoormas (30 Ago 2022)

Me falta un palo de dos metros y enseñarles la salida no se vayan a olvidar.
Pd...pasar por sede podemita hasta que se canse el brazo de dar hostias


----------



## diogenes de sinope (30 Ago 2022)

Y para coche y aire acondicionado portátil. Para alquiler social no, que en el piso de protección te falta aire, eso ya para los que bajen a la mina, que estarán acostumbrados.


----------



## diogenes de sinope (30 Ago 2022)

Sadhu dijo:


> Y así se acaba en la cárcel por gilipollas... Encima amenazando a menores.



Por gilipollas no, porque el estado no cumple su función ni hace cumplir las leyes.
Es decir, cuando el contrato social se incumple reiteradamente se llega inevitablemente al conflicto.


----------



## AH1N1 (30 Ago 2022)

diogenes de sinope dijo:


> porque el estado no cumple su función ni hace cumplir las leyes.



Es totalmente de acuerdo con Sadhu. El estado *SÍ* hace cumplir las leyes. 
El problema es que el dueño de la casa ocupada *no *actúa correctamente. Si le ocupan la casa y las leyes amparan al que ocupa no hay que darle palos al okupa. Hay que darle palos al que aprobó la ley.


----------



## Rextor88 (30 Ago 2022)

Mal ejecutado. Entras, te cargas a todos y los entierras. No dejas cabos sueltos para que te denuncien ni tampoco grabas.


----------



## CarneconOjos (30 Ago 2022)

DRIDMA dijo:


> Espero que los valientes compatriotas que han ido a defender su propiedad no tenga problemas legales.



Mira esté otro, pensado como la manada gregaria, para no desviarse del grueso de opiniones, y qué lo señalen por pensar diferente mirando por el bien general y no el particular-especulativo.

El vació legal de la ocupación, es lo mejor que le ha pasado a este país. Y yo lo celebro.... Ojala tire por los suelos todos esos activos especulativos por inseguridad jurídica. Porque como alguien de esta sociedad de maricones, tenga que poner sentido y cojones encima de la mesa, vais a terminar viviendo en una puta alcantarilla, que en el fondo es lo que merecéis putas mariconas.

Cuanto daño hacen los Okupas por 1000 Pisos, de estos cerdos ocupados en España!! Mientras las bolsas de vivienda estan acaparadas en manos de asesinos sociales, esperando y estrangulando el mercado para meteros el rejón de muerte putos retrasados.


----------



## Shudra (30 Ago 2022)

Los tenían que haber matado arrancándoles la cara. La propiedad vale más que la vida.


----------



## espada de madera (30 Ago 2022)

CarneconOjos dijo:


> rentistas-especuladores-piseros-langosteros-bancos-etc.



rentistas-especuladores-piseros-langosteros-bancos-etc. *matarlos a todos*.



CarneconOjos dijo:


> les metan fuego al *90%* del ladrillo
> Que hago yo aquí, con estos subnormales?



Tú mismo te contestas. Has puesto al 90%. Lo que no querrás es que vengan un negro, una gorda y un subnormal a bañar al niño del negro en una piscina que han puesto en tu casa o en la de tus padres, que compraron para vivir/acabas de comprar y todavía no has entrado porque lo estás terminando de reformar, como dice (dice) el supuesto dueño al final del video. El otro se intenta justificar diciendo que creían que era un piso de un banco.


----------



## Rextor88 (30 Ago 2022)

Sadhu dijo:


> La ley es así, yo no te puedo ayudar en nada más...
> 
> La alarma sirve para distinguir ocupación de allanamiento.
> 
> ...



No tienes ni puta idea. Hay dos delitos, leve de usurpación y grave de allanamiento. La usurpación es cuando entran a una vivienda vacía, que no es morada de nadie, es decir, que no tiene enseres personales, cama, ropa, fotos o aparatos personales, esas cosas... El allanamiento es cuando entran en una vivienda que no está vacía y que es morada, donde alguien duerme, tiene su ropa, sus cosas personales, etc.

Dicho esto, no sé a qué te refieres con ocupación vs allanamiento. La alarma no tiene nada que ver con eso. Lo que tiene que ver es lo que yo he dicho antes. Si es tu única casa, no hay tu tía, es tu morada, no hace falta que demuestres que tienes cosas personales, vale con la escritura y empadronamiento. Dicho esto, el problema viene cuando eres propietario de muchas viviendas. Generalmente los okupas se meten en viviendas donde no vive nadie para que les metan delito leve y para que no les saquen al momento. Si es allanamiento de morada van fuera en cuanto denuncies, no hace falta que lo dicte un juez, los policías los echan fuera al momento.

La alarma sola no te sirve, te puede servir si graba imágenes y se les ve forzando la puerta. Para eso no te hace falta ni alarma, te vale con una cámara wifi de 50 euros de Amazon que te avise al móvil cuando detecte movimiento y te grabe vídeo (yo tengo una así), es decir, no te hace falta contratar a una empresa para eso. Eso sí, pero eso es independiente del delito. Si es tu casa, tu morada, van fuera al momento en cuanto avises. Si tienes otras propiedades aunque fuera tu casa, lo tienes más jodido, sobre todo si los okupas sacan las cosas de tu casa: ropa, fotos, cosas personales, etc. Esto lo hacen muy pocos y generalmente van fuera si algún vecino testifica que es tu morada y que les ha visto sacando tus cosas. Generalmente, el juez dice que aunque fuera tu morada te jodes porque no están tus cosas (es tu palabra contra las de los okupa y como tienes otras propiedades, no se creen que fuera tu morada, aunque estuvieras empadronado ahí)...

Algo que nadie comenta. Si te entra una familia con hijos no van fuera ni de coña, ni los echa el juez en la puta vida ni empresas como Desokupa pueden hacer medidas de presión y acoso. Si se mete una familia de moronegros con hijos en tu morada, donde vives con tu familia y no tienes otra casa, estás empadronado y tal... pues ahí supongo que la familia de los okupas van fuera pero les dan vivienda social. Tu morada prima sobre la de los okupas si se supone que es familia con hijos vs familia con hijos... además, sobre todo si la policía constaba que tus pertenencias personales, ropa, fotos, ordenadores y demás están dentro, por eso es importante denunciar rápido e ir con la policía a visitar la casa y que vean todo (no dar tiempo a los okupas a sacar tus cosas). Pero esto es muy raro porque a los okupas no les daría tiempo a sacar tus cosas y tienen todas las de perder...

Bueno, me estoy enrollando... La alarma es irrelevante, necesitas grabar y llamar a la policía... Lo de las 48 horas es un mito. Si la policía no quiere, no les echa. Un truco es presionar a la policía con actuar tú en función del artículo 490 de la Ley de Enjuiciamiento Criminal que dice que cualquiera podrá detener a otro que esté cometiendo un delito flagrante, por lo que podrías entrar a la fuerza y detener a los okupas y sacarlos para poner fin al delito. Con esto presionas a la policía a actuar, pero claro, deberías tener una grabación o prueba como el mensaje que te llega al movil cuando la cámara detecta movimiento... ¿Qué es delito flagrante? Que se está produciendo actualmente y que no hay duda de que se está produciendo. Dicen los jueces corruptos que el delito de usurpación sólo es flagrante en 48 horas pero eso es falso, porque todo delito es flagrante mientras se está produciendo, que es lo que significa flagrante (que se está produciendo actualmente). Por lo que los okupas deberían poder ir fuera en todo momento ya sea usurpación o allanamiento, ya que según la constitución el domicilio o morada es inviolable salvo delito flagrante... Por lo que si tienes cojones y contratas un buen abogado podrías entrar a la fuerza, sacar a los okupas deteniéndolos y llamando a la policía diciendo que has actuado según el artículo 490 de la LECr y el artículo de la constitución te avala. El problema es que los políticos y jueces corruptos retuercen la ley y se inventan protocolos que no están avalados por la ley como lo de las 48 horas y tergiversan lo delito flagrante. Delito flagrante es el que se ha cometido o se está cometiendo... Tanto usurpación como allanamiento se están cometiendo mientras los okupas están dentro. Esto es de una lógica aplastante pero han tergiversado la ley y la opinión pública con mitos como lo de las 48 horas, que no está escrito en ninguna parte. El problema viene cuando los okupas dicen que tienen contrato, que les han firmado un contrato, etc., etc., entonces hay "dudas" para la policía y sólo queda denunciar ante el juez y que se presenten pruebas.

Yo entraría los echaría a la fuerza y prepararía una buena defensa diciendo que el delito era flagrante con abogado cuando me llamara el juez porque me han denunciado los okupas... Alegas que has actuado según el art. 490 de la LECr y la constitución y si el juez te enchirona estaría prevaricando. Pocos abogados tienen cojones a ir así, aunque te podrías defender a ti mismo. Yo es lo que haría.


----------



## CarneconOjos (30 Ago 2022)

espada de madera dijo:


> rentistas-especuladores-piseros-langosteros-bancos-etc. *matarlos a todos*.
> 
> 
> 
> Tú mismo te contestas. Has puesto al 90%. Lo que no querrás es que vengan un negro, una gorda y un subnormal a bañar al niño del negro en una piscina que han puesto en tu casa o en la de tus padres, que compraron para vivir/acabas de comprar y todavía no has entrado porque lo estás terminando de reformar, como dice (dice) el supuesto dueño al final del video. El otro se intenta justificar diciendo que creían que era un piso de un banco.



Pues si ayuda para el fin, bienvenido sea el negro y la madre.

La ocupación delincuencial es ridícula, ni el 0,5% pero es utilizada para el pantallazo informativo y general conmoción social, y está sirve para defender-regular otros interés espurios que estan en juego, como a la banca y una sociedad que ha acaparado los tochos para vivir de ellos, matando todo lo que sea para conseguir sus beneficios al margen de todo.

Solo puedo alegrarme, igualito que el puto foro que parece Banca-Info.


----------



## AsustaLerdos (30 Ago 2022)

Sadhu dijo:


> Se han grabado cometiendo un allanamiento de morada DE LIBRO y van a tener graves problemas judiciales.
> 
> No justifico la ocupación, pero la ley tiene que ser respetada sí o sí.



Que ley? La de la.propiedad privada dices?


----------



## Impactrueno (30 Ago 2022)

Si ocupar es ilegal, el proceso logico de vuelta a la legalidad debe ser des-ocupar. Si el legitimo dueño des-ocupa, bien hecho esta.

Por otro lado, este tipo (que tiene dos hijos en situacion de desamparo por no poder habitar la morada en la que han invertido sus progenitores) ha invertido mas de 300.000€ en la vivienda, recursos tendra para un buen abogado que le haya asesorado previamente. A los seres que estaban ocupando que les ponga una vivienda el "estao", que para eso (entre otras cosas) nos esquilma a los remeros. Quejas a la Moncloa, si tal.


----------



## AsustaLerdos (30 Ago 2022)

Rextor88 dijo:


> No tienes ni puta idea. Hay dos delitos, leve de usurpación y grave de allanamiento. La usurpación es cuando entran a una vivienda vacía, que no es morada de nadie, es decir, que no tiene enseres personales, cama, ropa, fotos o aparatos personales, esas cosas... El allanamiento es cuando entran en una vivienda que no está vacía y que es morada, donde alguien duerme, tiene su ropa, sus cosas personales, etc.
> 
> Dicho esto, no sé a qué te refieres con ocupación vs allanamiento. La alarma no tiene nada que ver con eso. Lo que tiene que ver es lo que yo he dicho antes. Si es tu única casa, no hay tu tía, es tu morada, no hace falta que demuestres que tienes cosas personales, vale con la escritura y empadronamiento. Dicho esto, el problema viene cuando eres propietario de muchas viviendas. Generalmente los okupas se meten en viviendas donde no vive nadie para que les metan delito leve y para que no les saquen al momento. Si es allanamiento de morada van fuera en cuanto denuncies, no hace falta que lo dicte un juez, los policías los echan fuera al momento.
> 
> ...



Con lo de que saquen tus cosas y esten sus cosas y demas eso es absurdo total. Como coño justifica un juez que si no estan tus cosas y estan sus cosas es tu palabra contra la del okupa? 
Y la ESCRITURA para que cojones sirve?


----------



## Abrazafarolas (30 Ago 2022)

Tawanchai dijo:


> Empresa Mafiosa



Que valiente detrás de un teclado


----------



## AsustaLerdos (30 Ago 2022)

espada de madera dijo:


> Ahora vamos a tener que poner una alarma en las casas para así legalizar o ilegalizar la ocupación, poniendo o dejando de poner alarmas, porque nos lo digan unos ponchecaballeros de mierda, unos payasos con un silbato y una gorra, unos niñatos asustaviejas o una panda de guarros, no te jode.
> 
> Además ¿quién les va a denunciar? ¿los domingueros? Ahora van a ir un negro, una gorda y un subnormal a la comisaría a denunciar el qué, so payaso.
> 
> Se han dejado llevar un poco por el afán de protagonismo, como a cualquier instagramer de medio pelo, pero nada más.



Pienso lo mismo
De hecho apesta a que los de las alarmas estan compinchados con las mafias (y con alguien del gobierno) sino no se explica que lo unico que puedas hacer para "proteger" tu prooiedad sea gastarte un paston fijo en alarmas


----------



## AsustaLerdos (30 Ago 2022)

Basster dijo:


> Si me okupan la casa tengo clarísimo el proceso a seguir.
> 
> Paso 1: Cambiar todos mis bienes a oro físico (si, alzamiento de bienes)
> Paso 2: Comprar una maza y derribar puerta.
> Paso 3: Si me judicializan, me paso el día tocando los huevos en las zonas más turísticas de mi ciudad lanzando panfletos. Acudiendo a actos políticos, inauguraciones, etc etc.. hasta que me devuelvan mi normalidad o termine en la puta cárcel.



Brillante


----------



## Rextor88 (30 Ago 2022)

AsustaLerdos dijo:


> Con lo de que saquen tus cosas y esten sus cosas y demas eso es absurdo total. Como coño justifica un juez que si no estan tus cosas y estan sus cosas es tu palabra contra la del okupa?
> Y la ESCRITURA para que cojones sirve?



Sacan tus cosas si es morada. Típico de una vieja que la meten una temporada en el hospital, por ejemplo. Eligen bien cuando allanan o no. Si era morada se aseguran de que tienen tiempo para sacar todo... Claro, son pocos casos estos. Que te vayas de vacaciones o que sea una persona mayor que la meten en un hospital... Generalmente los que hacen esto son moros que tienes de vecinos y dan aviso a otros de que te has ido. Si tus vecinos son españoles, no hay problema. De todas formas, eso no pasa mucho. Los manuales okupas recomiendan buscar viviendas vacías y sin alarmas.

Si sacan tus cosas y es tu morada (sólo tienes esa residencia, estás empadronado ahí) y por ejemplo, tienes familia con hijos empadronados ahí... y el okupa es un moronegro sin oficio ni beneficio, el juez de guardia pone medidas cautelares y sacan al okupa porque no van a dejar a una familia en la calle... Luego ya en juicio se ve si el okupa tenía contrato de alquiler legítimo o lo que sea.

Los okupas no son intocables, depende. Unos okupas de piso de droga van fuera rápido porque están cometiendo otros delitos... pero si es una familia con hijos no los echan ni de coña. Si a ti te okupan tu casa donde vives con tu mujer e hijos en cuanto denuncies lo más probable es que detengan a los okupas y vuelvas con tu familia dentro... Ojo, lo mismo ocurriría si una familia de okupas con hijos son echados por 4 matones y el propietario... En cuanto los okupas denuncien los matones van fuera y los okupas van dentro otra vez. Eso es por medidas cautelares, porque hay menores, etc.

Importante: llevar copia o foto en móvil de contrato de alquiler, escritura, empadronamiento... fotos de toda tu casa o vídeo grabando desde la entrada hasta todas las habitaciones, grabando todo, camas, ropas, fotos, enseres... Si te okuparan tu morada, esto sería prueba suficiente para que el policía no vea duda de que el delito es flagrante, es decir, que se está produciendo en el momento presente sin lugar a dudas... Si estás de alquiler y tienes contrato de alquiler, es mucho más fácil porque el propietario alega que tú eres quien está alquilado y que el supuesto "contrato" que los okupas dicen tener no existe. también sirve testimonio de los vecinos. Si la policía no lo ve claro, no echa a los okupas y lo pone en manos del juez. Resumiendo: documentos, fotos, testigos...


----------



## estupeharto (30 Ago 2022)

Si un juez no echa a los ocupas, ese juez debería ser sacado de su casa por las orejas y arrastrado hasta el vertedero más lejano.


----------



## AsustaLerdos (30 Ago 2022)

CarneconOjos dijo:


> Mira esté otro, pensado como la manada gregaria, para no desviarse del grueso de opiniones, y qué lo señalen por pensar diferente mirando por el bien general y no el particular-especulativo.
> 
> El vació legal de la ocupación, es lo mejor que le ha pasado a este país. Y yo lo celebro.... Ojala tire por los suelos todos esos activos especulativos por inseguridad jurídica. Porque como alguien de esta sociedad de maricones, tenga que poner sentido y cojones encima de la mesa, vais a terminar viviendo en una puta alcantarilla, que en el fondo es lo que merecéis putas mariconas.
> 
> Cuanto daño hacen los Okupas por 1000 Pisos, de estos cerdos ocupados en España!! Mientras las bolsas de vivienda estan acaparadas en manos de asesinos sociales, esperando y estrangulando el mercado para meteros el rejón de muerte putos retrasados.



Tu vives de alquiler verdad?


----------



## AsustaLerdos (30 Ago 2022)

Rextor88 dijo:


> Sacan tus cosas si es morada. Típico de una vieja que la meten una temporada en el hospital, por ejemplo. Eligen bien cuando allanan o no. Si era morada se aseguran de que tienen tiempo para sacar todo... Claro, son pocos casos estos. Que te vayas de vacaciones o que sea una persona mayor que la meten en un hospital... Generalmente los que hacen esto son moros que tienes de vecinos y dan aviso a otros de que te has ido. Si tus vecinos son españoles, no hay problema. De todas formas, eso no pasa mucho. Los manuales okupas recomiendan buscar viviendas vacías y sin alarmas.
> 
> Si sacan tus cosas y es tu morada (sólo tienes esa residencia, estás empadronado ahí) y por ejemplo, tienes familia con hijos empadronados ahí... y el okupa es un moronegro sin oficio ni beneficio, el juez de guardia pone medidas cautelares y sacan al okupa porque no van a dejar a una familia en la calle... Luego ya en juicio se ve si el okupa tenía contrato de alquiler legítimo o lo que sea.
> 
> Los okupas no son intocables, depende. Unos okupas de piso de droga van fuera rápido porque están cometiendo otros delitos... pero si es una familia con hijos no los echan ni de coña. Si a ti te okupan tu casa donde vives con tu mujer e hijos en cuanto denuncies lo más probable es que detengan a los okupas y vuelvas con tu familia dentro... Ojo, lo mismo ocurriría si una familia de okupas con hijos son echados por 4 matones y el propietario... En cuanto los okupas denuncien los matones van fuera y los okupas van dentro otra vez. Eso es por medidas cautelares, porque hay menores, etc.



No respondes a mi pregunta.
Y si no tienes una puta familia con larvas no te ampara nadie no?


----------



## CarneconOjos (30 Ago 2022)

estupeharto dijo:


> Si un juez no echa a los ocupas, ese juez debería ser sacado de su casa por las orejas y arrastrado hasta el vertedero más lejano.



Un juez normal, no defiende inversiones de hijos de puta. Un juez debe y tiene que defender la vivienda de uso habitual. Pero a la banca y los acaparadores de pisos? hay que dejarlos que se mueran en su propio jugo y celebrarlo.

Primera vivienda o segunda residencia? NO verdad!! Pues a tomar por el culo hijo de puta....FIRMADO EL JUEZ DE GUARDIA


----------



## Rextor88 (30 Ago 2022)

AsustaLerdos dijo:


> No respondes a mi pregunta.
> Y si no tienes una puta familia con larvas no te ampara nadie no?



Es más complicado. En teoría, si demuestras que es tu morada como te comentado: documentos (contrato alquiler, empadronamiento, escritura), fotos-videos de toda tu casa desde fuera, enseres, fotos... alarma o cámara con grabación de vídeo que pruebe que han entrado tal día a tal hora, testimonios de vecinos, etc., de forma que la policía no tenga dudas de que se ha producido un delito, los okupas irían fuera.

Problema: si tu eres soltero y se te mete una familia de moronegros con larvas, la policía no les dejaría en la calle... como medidas cautelares se podrían quedar dentro si no les puedan dar vivienda social rápido pero les imputarían sí o sí un delito de allanamiento de morada que conlleva cárcel. Por eso digo que los okupas no se meten en moradas y tampoco lo recomiendan. Primero porque al final irían a la cárcel por un delito grave y segundo porque es un lío tener que sacar todas las cosas que tienes. No suele pasar...

Una teoría dice que si tienes armas y das aviso los okupas van fuera... No sé hasta qué punto es verdad. No sé si se refiere sólo a armas federadas en armero o también armas blancas... En fin. Tema complejo y también mucho manoneo de jueces, que muchas veces saben que es delito flagrante sin dudas y no los echan.


----------



## Apocalipsis existencial (30 Ago 2022)

patroclus dijo:


> Hay que tener huevos para hacerlo.



Hay que ser maricón para no hacerlo


----------



## XXavier (30 Ago 2022)

Rextor88 dijo:


> No tienes ni puta idea. Hay dos delitos, leve de usurpación y grave de allanamiento. La usurpación es cuando entran a una vivienda vacía, que no es morada de nadie, es decir, que no tiene enseres personales, cama, ropa, fotos o aparatos personales, esas cosas... El allanamiento es cuando entran en una vivienda que no está vacía y que es morada, donde alguien duerme, tiene su ropa, sus cosas personales, etc.
> 
> Dicho esto, no sé a qué te refieres con ocupación vs allanamiento. La alarma no tiene nada que ver con eso. Lo que tiene que ver es lo que yo he dicho antes. Si es tu única casa, no hay tu tía, es tu morada, no hace falta que demuestres que tienes cosas personales, vale con la escritura y empadronamiento. Dicho esto, el problema viene cuando eres propietario de muchas viviendas. Generalmente los okupas se meten en viviendas donde no vive nadie para que les metan delito leve y para que no les saquen al momento. Si es allanamiento de morada van fuera en cuanto denuncies, no hace falta que lo dicte un juez, los policías los echan fuera al momento.
> 
> ...




Muchas gracias. Muy instructivo...


----------



## Basster (30 Ago 2022)

AsustaLerdos dijo:


> Brillante



Fisuras sin plan.


----------



## Luxfero (30 Ago 2022)

Hay un menor.

Estan jodidos.


----------



## espada de madera (30 Ago 2022)

CarneconOjos dijo:


> Pues si ayuda para el fin, bienvenido sea el negro y la madre.



Si ayudase sí, pero parece que es al revés, tal como tú mismo describes en el siguiente párrafo.



CarneconOjos dijo:


> La ocupación delincuencial es ridícula, ni el 0,5% pero es utilizada para el pantallazo informativo y general conmoción social, y está sirve para defender-regular otros interés espurios que estan en juego, como a la banca y una sociedad que ha acaparado los tochos para vivir de ellos, matando todo lo que sea para conseguir sus beneficios al margen de todo.



Hay 3,000,000 viviendas vacías y 80% son de bancos. ¿Cuántas hay ocupadas? ¿un 0.1%? No lo se, pero parece que no son suficientes como para espantar a los _'inversores'_ y sin embargo sí que sirven de excusa para llenar informativos con historias de mierda. Hay algunas que flipas, de pobres propietarios que han ido a comprar el pan y cuando han subido había unos malvados okupas... ¿pero qué cojones?

alcalde de oviedo - es una vergüenza que los vecinos vayan a comprar el pan y les ocupen su casa

Así, el problema en oviedo es la ocupación. El paro, los sueldos de mierda, los trabajos de mierda, las medias jornadas de 12 horas por 800 euros y los precios de la vivienda por las nubes no. Son los ocupas.



CarneconOjos dijo:


> Solo puedo alegrarme



Ya, pero bien que has puesto al 90%, por si las moscas 



CarneconOjos dijo:


> igualito que el puto foro que parece Banca-Info.



Siempre lo digo pero lo repito las veces que haga falta

Calvo hijo de perra vendido cabrón


----------



## Covaleda (30 Ago 2022)

S


Luxfero dijo:


> Hay un menor.
> 
> Estan jodidos.



Si...meterse todos los marrónidos en el Audi y ponerse a buscar pensión a estas horas. Una jodienda, desde luego.


----------



## lefebre (30 Ago 2022)

Tawanchai dijo:


> Empresa Mafiosa



Es el dueño. Mirate el vídeo, anda.


----------



## Luxfero (30 Ago 2022)

Covaleda dijo:


> S
> 
> Si...meterse todos los marrónidos en el Audi y ponerse a buscar pensión a estas horas. Una jodienda, desde luego.



Digo que estan jodidos los que les han desocupado aunque sean los legitimos propietarios.


----------



## KUTRONIO (30 Ago 2022)

Es lo que he pensado, ¡Pobres niños!, Tiene que ser muy duro que te enseñen que tus padres son unos delincuentes de mierda y encima que eres pobre


----------



## CarneconOjos (30 Ago 2022)

espada de madera dijo:


> Si ayudase sí, pero parece que es al revés, tal como tú mismo describes en el siguiente párrafo.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



En la guerra hay daños colaterales. Y en esté caso 2-5-10 pisos violentados como tú dices. Pero lo único que buscan con todo esté ruido es regular-asegurar el especulativo y bancario, aprovechando que el Pisuerga pasa por Valladolid.


----------



## Don Vladimir Harkonnen (30 Ago 2022)

Rextor88 dijo:


> Es más complicado. En teoría, si demuestras que es tu morada como te comentado: documentos (contrato alquiler, empadronamiento, escritura), fotos-videos de toda tu casa desde fuera, enseres, fotos... alarma o cámara con grabación de vídeo que pruebe que han entrado tal día a tal hora, testimonios de vecinos, etc., de forma que la policía no tenga dudas de que se ha producido un delito, los okupas irían fuera.
> 
> Problema: si tu eres soltero y se te mete una familia de moronegros con larvas, la policía no les dejaría en la calle... como medidas cautelares se podrían quedar dentro si no les puedan dar vivienda social rápido pero les imputarían sí o sí un delito de allanamiento de morada que conlleva cárcel. Por eso digo que los okupas no se meten en moradas y tampoco lo recomiendan. Primero porque al final irían a la cárcel por un delito grave y segundo porque es un lío tener que sacar todas las cosas que tienes. No suele pasar...
> 
> Una teoría dice que si tienes armas y das aviso los okupas van fuera... No sé hasta qué punto es verdad. No sé si se refiere sólo a armas federadas en armero o también armas blancas... En fin. Tema complejo y también mucho manoneo de jueces, que muchas veces saben que es delito flagrante sin dudas y no los echan.



Si es tu morada y no eres gran tenedor, como alguien ha dicho más arriba (no sé si has sido tú mismo) da igual que los okupas tengan 10 hijos y tú -1 que se van a la puta calle en el acto. No hay excepciones, ni hipótesis raras ni casos aislados, y si alguna noticia por la tele dice lo contrario miente, a sabiendas o por ignorancia/falta de documentación adecuada del caso concreto. Lo digo siendo abogado y habiendo trabajado en un par de PAHs (plataformas antidesahucios de okupas de pisos de bancos/fondos buitre, nunca de particulares).


----------



## Dr Strangelove (30 Ago 2022)

fenderman dijo:


> Estara relacionado?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Muchos okupas se hacen contratos de alquiler falsos y luego cuentan que a ellos también les han estafado porque el que se lo hizo no era el dueño del piso y no lo sabían, etc etc. 
Con eso ganan tiempo.


----------



## Lorenzo Ramirhez (30 Ago 2022)

fenderman dijo:


> Estara relacionado?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Prisión provisional, a ver si leemos, eso es porque se pegaron y han ingresado todos en la cárcel por agresiones.


----------



## Lorenzo Ramirhez (30 Ago 2022)

Rextor88 dijo:


> Es más complicado. En teoría, si demuestras que es tu morada como te comentado: documentos (contrato alquiler, empadronamiento, escritura), fotos-videos de toda tu casa desde fuera, enseres, fotos... alarma o cámara con grabación de vídeo que pruebe que han entrado tal día a tal hora, testimonios de vecinos, etc., de forma que la policía no tenga dudas de que se ha producido un delito, los okupas irían fuera.
> 
> Problema: si tu eres soltero y se te mete una familia de moronegros con larvas, la policía no les dejaría en la calle... como medidas cautelares se podrían quedar dentro si no les puedan dar vivienda social rápido pero les imputarían sí o sí un delito de allanamiento de morada que conlleva cárcel. Por eso digo que los okupas no se meten en moradas y tampoco lo recomiendan. Primero porque al final irían a la cárcel por un delito grave y segundo porque es un lío tener que sacar todas las cosas que tienes. No suele pasar...
> 
> Una teoría dice que si tienes armas y das aviso los okupas van fuera... No sé hasta qué punto es verdad. No sé si se refiere sólo a armas federadas en armero o también armas blancas... En fin. Tema complejo y también mucho manoneo de jueces, que muchas veces saben que es delito flagrante sin dudas y no los echan.



Vuelves y matas a todos y solucionado.


Menudas mariconadas decís


----------



## Lorenzo Ramirhez (30 Ago 2022)

thanos2 dijo:


> Ellos se aprovechan de okupar algo para lo que no tienen nada con lo que justificar que les corresponde. Una vez que están fuera de allí con sus cosas, no pueden demostrar que estaban ahí dentro.
> 
> Sería como decirle a la policía que les ayudase a okupar una propiedad.
> 
> Por eso los okupas nunca dejan sola la vivienda okupada.



Dejalo, no van a entenderlo, ni hace falta sacar nada del ocupa, cierras y pista, en cuanto venga la poli, la escritura y decirle que no sabes nada de eso que dice dicho señor.

A ver si el juez tiene huevos de emitir una orden. El problema aquí, es la policía, que como son unos perros de mierda, persuaden a los propietarios y los acojonan POR NO TRABAJAR Y EXPONERSE.

Si entras a sangre y fuego y les echas, NO TE PASA ABSOLUTAMENTE NADA.

Con hijos, sin hijos, domiciliado o no. 


Ni caso a la basura con placa


----------



## Lorenzo Ramirhez (30 Ago 2022)

Que no, que si les echas vas a la cárcel, me lo han dicho en el foro y los perros con placa


----------



## Lorenzo Ramirhez (30 Ago 2022)

No, ni se van a molestar


----------



## Lorenzo Ramirhez (30 Ago 2022)

Pasas todo a crypto antes.


Fin de la historia


----------



## Rextor88 (30 Ago 2022)

Lorenzo Ramirhez dijo:


> Dejalo, no van a entenderlo, ni hace falta sacar nada del ocupa, cierras y pista, en cuanto venga la poli, la escritura y decirle que no sabes nada de eso que dice dicho señor.
> 
> A ver si el juez tiene huevos de emitir una orden. El problema aquí, es la policía, que como son unos perros de mierda, persuaden a los propietarios y los acojonan POR NO TRABAJAR Y EXPONERSE.
> 
> ...



Tienes toda la razón. Hay que ponerse en la piel del funcivago (policía o juez). Ninguno sabe una mierda, tú te haces el loco y ya está. No te van a sacar de tu casa o propiedad para darselas a unos desarrapados que digan que la estaban okupando.


----------



## Rextor88 (30 Ago 2022)

Lorenzo Ramirhez dijo:


> Pasas todo a crypto antes.
> 
> 
> Fin de la historia



Cuando compras cryptos se refleja en el banco?

porque si se refleja que has movido o escondido dinero después de un supuesto delito, te meten además alzamiento o insolvencia punible.


----------



## Lorenzo Ramirhez (30 Ago 2022)

Rextor88 dijo:


> Tienes toda la razón. Hay que ponerse en la piel del funcivago (policía o juez). Ninguno sabe una mierda, tú te haces el loco y ya está. No te van a sacar de tu casa o propiedad para darselas a unos desarrapados que digan que la estaban okupando.



El funci solo se va a hacer el loco, es su máxima


----------



## Lorenzo Ramirhez (30 Ago 2022)

Rextor88 dijo:


> Cuando compras cryptos se refleja en el banco?
> 
> porque si se refleja que has movido o escondido dinero después de un supuesto delito, te meten además alzamiento o insolvencia punible.



El alzamiento es durante el proceso judicial, no antes de la comisión del delito. Lo pasas todo a Wallet anónima antes y se acabó la historia. Siempre antes de que el juez te procese, como si quiero hacerlo al recuperar la casa.


----------



## Rextor88 (30 Ago 2022)

Si lo haces antes no te pueden hacer nada al respecto.


----------



## Lorenzo Ramirhez (30 Ago 2022)

Si.


----------



## Komanche O_o (30 Ago 2022)

Nazis echando familias a la vía
cantando el bibaejjpaña con alegría.

Bueen piso tiene el Cayetano.


----------



## nate (30 Ago 2022)

Sitezumbanlosoidos dijo:


> Se les va a caer el pelo.
> 
> 1. Ya hay muchos precedentes de caso así y acaba mal para los legitimos propietarios que actuan así.
> 2. No van a dejar que se vayan de rositas. Crearía un PRECEDENTE para que todos los propietarios actúen por su cuenta. Van a tener castigo ejemplar.



Si cuando el juez les pusiera un castigo a estos españoles, el pueblo entero saliera a la calle a echar a palos a todos los okupas, otro gallo cantaría.


----------



## Covaleda (30 Ago 2022)

Komanche o_O dijo:


> Nazis echando familias a la vía
> cantando el bibaejjpaña con alegría.
> 
> Bueen piso tiene el Cayetano.



No te cortes, ponte en contacto con ellos y los metes en el tuyo.
Anda qué...


----------



## Fauna iberica (30 Ago 2022)

Y esos ocupas,? Yo aposté porque eran tanos o inmis, hay un negro pero el adulto y la gorda parecen autóctonos, aunque muy bien pudieran ser rumanos.


----------



## Fauna iberica (30 Ago 2022)

Don Vladimir Harkonnen dijo:


> Si es tu morada y no eres gran tenedor, como alguien ha dicho más arriba (no sé si has sido tú mismo) da igual que los okupas tengan 10 hijos y tú -1 que se van a la puta calle en el acto. No hay excepciones, ni hipótesis raras ni casos aislados, y si alguna noticia por la tele dice lo contrario miente, a sabiendas o por ignorancia/falta de documentación adecuada del caso concreto. Lo digo siendo abogado y habiendo trabajado en un par de PAHs (plataformas antidesahucios de okupas de pisos de bancos/fondos buitre, nunca de particulares).



Eso no es cierto, la policía ( que no es tu amiga, que solo está para joder al remero), prevarica por sistema y hace dejación de funciones, se lavan las manos ante una ocupación y le pasan la pelota al juzgado , ellos solo van a lo fácil, a poner multas a quienes les pagan el sueldo.
pero todavía creéis en este sistema de mierda?.


----------



## patroclus (30 Ago 2022)

fenderman dijo:


> Estara relacionado?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Aunque te metan en la cárcel, no hay que tener miedo a la cárcel, allí ya no fusilan ni te hacen picar piedra.


----------



## patroclus (30 Ago 2022)

Desaconsejable dijo:


> Me NUTRE mucho.
> El problema son las consecuencias legales para esos jovenes (que tecnicamente están siendo grabados delinquiendo) y para las personas que les han contratado. De todas formas creo que la salución sería que TODOS los afectados actuasen así.



Quien ha dicho que son contratado, a lo mejor es la familia de los dueños.


----------



## Lefri (30 Ago 2022)

nate dijo:


> Si cuando el juez les pusiera un castigo a estos españoles, el pueblo entero saliera a la calle a echar a palos a todos los okupas, otro gallo cantaría.



Cuando los poderes del estado (legislativo, ejecutivo y judicial), son incapaces de proteger a los ciudadanos, es normal que estos se harten y se tomen la justicia por su mano.

Y lo que es más grave, esto irá cada día a más, porque ningun partido político -excepto Vox-, está por la labor de solucionar definitivamente y de una vez por todas, el gravísimo problema.


----------



## eLatunero (30 Ago 2022)

CarneconOjos dijo:


> Les estan haciendo el caldo gordo a todos estos hijos de puta, rentistas-especuladores-piseros-langosteros-bancos-etc. Que hacen todo lo posible por destrozar esta sociedad que dicen defender, para explotar ellos a placer criaturas con los alquileres y los pisos convertidos en un activo de pura malicia especulativa.
> 
> Anda y que os den por el culo.... No les metan fuego al 90% del ladrillo podrido de este puto país en manos gentuza. Los payasos ya estáis defendiendo las inversiones de estos hijo de puta, y todo mientras les joden la vida.
> 
> ...



Si eres un muerto de hambre no es nuestro problema.
Ahora resulta que alguien que a ahorrado toda su puta vida para comprarse lo que le ha salido de los huevos esta jodiendo el mercado inmobiliario. 

Anda y púdrete en tu bilis


----------



## Lefri (30 Ago 2022)

*La justicia sobre la fuerza, es la impotencia, la fuerza sin justicia es tiranía. (Blaise Pascal)*


----------



## Meerkat (30 Ago 2022)

Me da pena el niño, no tiene la culpa de que su padre sea un golfo.


----------



## Eremita (30 Ago 2022)

Y que aporta un okupa a la sociedad, para que se tenga tanta condescendencia con ellos?
A veces pienso que simplemente se trata de someter al remero para que sus cadenas sean tan pesadas que no tenga energía para rebelarse.


----------



## Komanche O_o (30 Ago 2022)

En efecto, y rn la SANTA URRSS, existía el derecho de herencia y bajos impuestos, pues no querían depender su economía de la burguesía. 
Lo que no se permitía de ningun modo es la acaparacion de bienes. 
QUÉ VUELVA LA SANTA URSS!!!


----------



## Komanche O_o (30 Ago 2022)

Acaparacion, te parece bien?


----------



## Rescatador (30 Ago 2022)

Si eres del SISTEMA™ no hay problema.









Una periodista de Telecinco consigue una desalojo exprés de su casa okupada


Susana Ramos ha contado en 'El programa del verano' que estaba viviendo en un piso pequeño mientras esperaba una licencia para poder reformar su vivienda habitual. La Policía ha desalojado la casa en menos de 48 horas




www.vozpopuli.com


----------



## Komanche O_o (30 Ago 2022)

NO. 
Mientras exista gente sin un piso para vivir, la ocupación es un deber ciudadano.


----------



## Evangelion (30 Ago 2022)

Komanche o_O dijo:


> NO.
> Mientras exista gente sin un piso para vivir, la ocupación es un deber ciudadano.



Publica tu dirección, la de tus seres proximos o la de los dirigentes del "Partido"


----------



## Komanche O_o (30 Ago 2022)

La primera propiedad es viviendat habitual y es allanamiento de morada, no okupacion.


----------



## Mongolo471 (30 Ago 2022)

Anda que no tienen casas de bancos para elegir, y van a la de cualquier pringado que se la ha pagado con su esfuerzo. Por algo será. Hay que matar a los okupas.


----------



## Komanche O_o (30 Ago 2022)

1) Propiedad de uso limitada, si tú tienes una familia de 5 miembros, no quieras vivir en un Chaletón Galaoagueño, por que no. 

2) Depende de las necesidades del país., sin ningun problema moral. 

Y aún me estoy moviendo en parámetros socioliberales. 

Parece que a visiteis, si D. Cayetano no tiene 100 pisos para alquilar, noisois felices. 
Pues míra, NO. La vivienda NO ES UN BIEN DE MERCADO, es un bien estratégico para el desarrollo de la nación y la sociedad.


----------



## Komanche O_o (30 Ago 2022)




----------



## Covaleda (31 Ago 2022)

Desaconsejable dijo:


> Me NUTRE mucho.
> El problema son las consecuencias legales para esos jovenes (que tecnicamente están siendo grabados delinquiendo) y para las personas que les han contratado. De todas formas creo que la salución sería que TODOS los afectados actuasen así.



La grabación es una excelente idea, para acreditar que, de hecho, no cometen ningún delito.
Valoración distinta sería la de la publicación.
Y digo que no cometen ningún delito porque. al hilo de lo que dices de contratados y como se aprecia perfectamente en el segundo vídeo, unas páginas más atrás, con el desenlace, es el propio dueño de la casa el que entra en la misma, pide a las garrapatas que se larguen ahora mismo y eso hacen. Y NADIE va a a llegar allí, a la casa de uno (imagínate lo absurdo de la situación si fuera la tuya por ejemplo), con el propietario viviendo dentro, y le va a decir, oye, vete de tu casa que estos dicen que viven aquí. Es ridículo.


----------



## pamplinero (31 Ago 2022)

Las segundas residencias y vacacionales, se siguen considerando "morada" aunque las disfrutes una semana al año.

Este señor es Juez y lo explica bien:


----------



## en tu casa o en mi cueva (31 Ago 2022)

Lorenzo Ramirhez dijo:


> El alzamiento es durante el proceso judicial, no antes de la comisión del delito. Lo pasas todo a Wallet anónima antes y se acabó la historia. Siempre antes de que el juez te procese, como si quiero hacerlo al recuperar la casa.



En quiebras de negocios el alzamiento de bienes también mira con lupa los dos años anteriores


----------



## Lorenzo Ramirhez (31 Ago 2022)

en tu casa o en mi cueva dijo:


> En quiebras de negocios el alzamiento de bienes también mira con lupa los dos años anteriores



Fascinante, a eso se le llama doctrina del velo, aquí no pinta nada.


----------



## greg_house (31 Ago 2022)

Bueno,...

Ahora veremos en cuantos dias a esa gente que van y toman acciones por su cuenta acaban teniendo un problema. 

¿Y si se hace publico como se lo va a tomar la gente?


----------



## CarneconOjos (31 Ago 2022)

Desde mi lógica 2 pisos por cabeza, a partir de ahí nacionalización en favor de la natalidad y el progreso social. Una medida de corte radical pero con estilo demócrata, para que no les duela tanto al sinvergüenza del Patriota Nacional.


----------



## estupeharto (31 Ago 2022)

CarneconOjos dijo:


> Un juez normal, no defiende inversiones de hijos de puta. Un juez debe y tiene que defender la vivienda de uso habitual. Pero a la banca y los acaparadores de pisos? hay que dejarlos que se mueran en su propio jugo y celebrarlo.
> 
> Primera vivienda o segunda residencia? NO verdad!! Pues a tomar por el culo hijo de puta....FIRMADO EL JUEZ DE GUARDIA



¿A quién le hablas tú?
¿Tú tienes algo? ¿Lo vas a regalar?
¿Qué es lo que defiendes?
Si cualquiera que tenga algo, cualquiera se lo puede quitar, entonces es la jungla. ¿Eso es lo que defiendes? ¿Que te quiten la vida?


----------



## Jasa (31 Ago 2022)

CarneconOjos dijo:


> Desde mi lógica 2 pisos por cabeza, a partir de ahí nacionalización en favor de la natalidad y el progreso social. Una medida de corte radical pero con estilo demócrata, para que no les duela tanto al sinvergüenza del Patriota Nacional.



Incluirías a los hijos? Los pisos de <<pueblos>> heredados y desocupados que solo tienen valor sentimental y es una fuente de ingresos para la economía local (reformas y fiestas) también doy por hecho que entrarían, los padres perderían el derecho a comprarle un piso a su hijo adelantándose y aprovechando su oportunidad (normalmente escasas en la clase media)?. Obviamente la palabra demócrata la metes con calzador, que está de moda para meter mierda totalitaria y en contra de la libertad individual de la persona.

Es curioso que todas estas medidas siempre joden a la clase media, me encanta como siempre se enfoca en joder al que le va un poco mejor que a uno.


----------



## jvega (31 Ago 2022)

Por mi parte perfecta ejecución del desalojo y también la difusión del vídeo pa que cunda el ejemplo


----------



## Sr. Chinarro (31 Ago 2022)

Jasa dijo:


> Incluirías a los hijos? *Los pisos de <<pueblos>> heredados y desocupados que solo tienen valor sentimental y es una fuente de ingresos para la economía local *(reformas y fiestas) también doy por hecho que entrarían, los padres perderían el derecho a comprarle un piso a su hijo adelantándose y aprovechando su oportunidad (normalmente escasas en la clase media)?. Obviamente la palabra demócrata la metes con calzador, que está de moda para meter mierda totalitaria y en contra de la libertad individual de la persona.
> 
> Es curioso que todas estas medidas siempre joden a la clase media, me encanta como siempre se enfoca en joder al que le va un poco mejor que a uno.




La casa de mis abuelos es la más sensible a la ocupación.
Sólo es fuente de gastos(aka tasas, IBI y este año hasta plusvalía) pero es la ocupación que más nos reventaría por mearse
en el sudor de mis abuelos. Si viera chusma dentro, automáticamente vería a mi abuelo dejándose los dedos en las máquinas del taller, a mi abuela arriba en la mesa-brasero y las comidas de días de fiesta en el comedor todos juntos y os juro que haríamos lo que fuese por recuperarla.
No llamaría a Dani Esteve, llamaría a los del video.


----------



## Comandante otto (31 Ago 2022)

Falta violencia 4/10


----------



## Dictadura Sanchista (31 Ago 2022)

Es lo que hay que hacer, si vas a la policía estás JODIDO.


----------



## CarneconOjos (31 Ago 2022)

Jasa dijo:


> Incluirías a los hijos? Los pisos de <<pueblos>> heredados y desocupados que solo tienen valor sentimental y es una fuente de ingresos para la economía local (reformas y fiestas) también doy por hecho que entrarían, los padres perderían el derecho a comprarle un piso a su hijo adelantándose y aprovechando su oportunidad (normalmente escasas en la clase media)?. Obviamente la palabra demócrata la metes con calzador, que está de moda para meter mierda totalitaria y en contra de la libertad individual de la persona.
> 
> Es curioso que todas estas medidas siempre joden a la clase media, me encanta como siempre se enfoca en joder al que le va un poco mejor que a uno.



Primera y segunda residencia por cabeza de familia. Y el que quiera acumular qué colecciones cromos de fútbol. Mientras tanto y los poderes no saquen el ladrillo del mercado especulativo y los ponga al servicio de la sociedad, arriba la ocupación con criterio y apuntando alto.

Todos los demás, se pueden ir a practicar la judiada a los mercados oficiales que están para ello. Pero no tenéis huevos, habéis nacido normalizando una aberración social, y queréis seguir practicándola con todas las generaciones, aunque esto nos lleve a la extinción como sociedad.

Hay fundamentos superiores, para meteros pero qué muy fuerte, a los ladrilleros-bancos-fondos-etc...


----------



## ATARAXIO (31 Ago 2022)

En pocos años, un gobierno marxista/islamista regalará los 5 millones de viviendas vacías que hay en España, a familias que hayan atraído de los países musulmanes.

LA AGENDA 2030 y el exterminio de los españoles, va de eso.

España, en una generación, se volverá a llamar Al Ándalus


----------



## fenderman (31 Ago 2022)

HA salido en A3 el dueño de la casa diciendo que venía de estar 5 años pleiteando una ocupación de un familiar, por eso no se lo penso mucho.


Que no estaba dispuesto a volver a pasar por lo mismo, que aceptara lo que venga que le saldrá !as barato que 5 años y 20 recursos en abogados.



Se ve que había comprado la casa y estaba terminado una reforma antes de mudarse cuando se le han colado en la casa. Que hace dos días estuvo dándole un vuelta y al volver de la playa con la family vio que no le entraba la llave en la puerta. 


Los videos han rulado por los vecinos que se pusieron a grabar.


----------



## t_chip (31 Ago 2022)

Tawanchai dijo:


> Empresa Mafiosa



Mafioso tu. !Ojala les hubieran roto la cabeza a los parásitos, y a ti con ellos!

Enviado desde mi Mi 10 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## t_chip (31 Ago 2022)

Yo pienso en los niños.
Pienso que, de tales padres, mejor haberlos abortado, y si no, eutanasiarlos.

Enviado desde mi Mi 10 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## mxmanu (31 Ago 2022)

CarneconOjos dijo:


> Desde mi lógica 2 pisos por cabeza, a partir de ahí nacionalización en favor de la natalidad y el progreso social. Una medida de corte radical pero con estilo demócrata, para que no les duela tanto al sinvergüenza del Patriota Nacional.



Cada uno que tenga las casas que le de la puta gana. 

El estado que se dedique a construir casas a precios decentes, como se hacía con Franco. Que encima que hacen pocas se las da a sus amiguitos para que sigan especulando.


----------



## xavik (31 Ago 2022)

Desaconsejable dijo:


> Me NUTRE mucho.
> El problema son las consecuencias legales para esos jovenes (que tecnicamente están siendo grabados delinquiendo) y para las personas que les han contratado. De todas formas creo que la salución sería que TODOS los afectados actuasen así.



Pero sólo han entrado en su casa ¿no? ¿Qué es exactamente lo que han hecho? ¿Romper una piscina? No los he visto amenazarles.


----------



## CarneconOjos (31 Ago 2022)

mxmanu dijo:


> Cada uno que tenga las casas que le de la puta gana.
> 
> El estado que se dedique a construir casas a precios decentes, como se hacía con Franco. Que encima que hacen pocas se las da a sus amiguitos para que sigan especulando.



Clarísimo por mi parte. 

Para todo lo demás lo tenéis muy fácil...


----------



## TIESTO4EVER (31 Ago 2022)

Tawanchai dijo:


> Empresa Mafiosa




No tan mafia como los que meten en la vivienda de otros.


----------



## Desaconsejable (31 Ago 2022)

xavik dijo:


> Pero sólo han entrado en su casa ¿no? ¿Qué es exactamente lo que han hecho? ¿Romper una piscina? No los he visto amenazarles.



Si el okupa pasa más de 48 horas en tu casa, y a posteriori tu entras, el lio te lo buscas tu.


----------



## TAFKA Sanstalin (31 Ago 2022)

Desaconsejable dijo:


> Si el okupa pasa más de 48 horas en tu casa, y a posteriori tu entras, el lio te lo buscas tu.



Por eso el truco es no denunciar (momento en que fehacientemente la Administracion tiene constancia de la ocupacion) e ir directamente a buscar unos colegas o en su defecto a unos rumanos mafiosos.

Tranquilo que ningun vecino dara testimonio de los dias que llevan metidos en tu casa o de si los sacaste a hostias.


----------



## Desaconsejable (31 Ago 2022)

TAFKA Sanstalin dijo:


> Por eso el truco es no denunciar (momento en que fehacientemente la Administracion tiene constancia de la ocupacion) e ir directamente a buscar unos colegas o en su defecto a unos rumanos mafiosos.
> 
> Tranquilo que ningun vecino dara testimonio de los dias que llevan metidos en tu casa o de si los sacaste a hostias.



Pues no es mala idea...

Es la hostia como el gobierno con sus leyes nos está obligando a convertirnos en delincuentes.


----------



## SR.KARL MARX (31 Ago 2022)




----------



## Covaleda (31 Ago 2022)

Desaconsejable dijo:


> Si el okupa pasa más de 48 horas en tu casa, y a posteriori tu entras, el lio te lo buscas tu.



No.








El inexistente plazo de 48 horas: la policía no tiene límite de tiempo para intervenir en una okupación


Cuando se okupa la residencia habitual, se comete un delito de allanamiento de morada.




verne.elpais.com












Preguntas y respuestas sobre la okupación: el mito de las 48 horas y la diferencia entre allanamiento y usurpación


El allanamiento conlleva penas de entre 2 y 4 años de cárcel y el proceso es rápido, nada que ver con la okupación



www.abc.es


----------



## DRIDMA (1 Sep 2022)

El Congreso tumba la moción Vox que exigía penas de cárcel para los 'okupas'


El Pleno del Congreso ha rechazado este miércoles una moción de Vox que reclamaba que se establecieran...




www.europapress.es


----------



## DRIDMA (2 Sep 2022)

Okupan la casa de una anciana de 97 años y le obligan a pagar hasta el agua de la piscina


Hortensia, la mujer del inmueble okupado, no ha podido ni retirar las cenizas de su marido.




www.libremercado.com


----------

